# Understanding the different political parties



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

This website is very good:
Egypt Electionnaire


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm not sure if I shared this one before

Parties and Alliances – Egypt's Transition


----------

